# Ironing board cover



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finally dug my old ironing board out of the storage trailer, I'm never gonna get that darn thing unpacked! Anyway the cover on the board had disintegrated after 4 years in storage, so I made a new one today using some of the leftover home decor fabric I've used downstairs. Since I pre-washed and dried the yardage in hot water and a hot dryer, it irons just fine, I tested it today!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I make my own covers and love to have a nice new, fun fabric cover. I need to make a new one right now! Thanks for reminding me of that!

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I need a new cover, and can you tell me the steps you took to make yours?

also, that fabric sure looks like something you'd work with. IT's way too pretty for an ironing board.

Angie


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

CJ, that looks awesome. Just wondering did you use elastic or a drawstring underneath? I sure like that material.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

CJ - I would like to know how you did it also - Mine needs a new cover also!!


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

I know this isn't anything to do with ironboard covers. Except CJ's is very pretty and I'm waiting on her to tell us how she did it. But can someone tell me how to post a picture of myself under my name or where ever you put it. lol. I can't figure it out. Thanks so much!!!

Angela


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The ability to post an avatar or in a signature comes after you've been a member of the forums for a bit, and have some unknown number of posts. I'm not even sure it's the same number for everyone.

Just hang in there, and check your user CP from time to time.

Then the actual posting of a photo/avatar - I haven't been able to do a photo small enough, etc.

Angie


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Angie!!! I'll keep checking it. This site is so much fun!!!:dance:
Angela


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow CJ, that's really nice (as usual!). I'd like some directions on how to do it as well.

A few years ago at a quilt show I bought a ?fiberglass? cover that goes underneath the cloth cover and reflects a lot of the heat back up so pressing is more effective and takes less time. I love it, and so do my cats! LOL. I really need a couple of new cloth covers though...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, it was really easy, it took maybe 30 minutes?

I laid the fabric on my cutting table and put the ironing board upside down on it so I could trace around it (any flat surface would be fine).

I used my long quilting rulers to mark around it (I used chalk) 2.5 inches all the way. I have one of those flexible rulers that I used for the curves, no reason you couldn't freehand it off the straight line markings though.

I cut it out, serged the edge all around, and folded a hem of 1/2 inch, which is the width of the outside edge of my walking foot to the needle. I chose that hem size purely for simplicity in lining up the fold as I sewed around, that way I didn't have to try and press around the curves.

I left a 1/2 inch opening on the short end of the pad, and we had a ball of nylon string that I fed through the opening with a safety pin, then simply tied a knot in it. Had I thought to save the plastic toggle off of the old pad, I could have used it. Doh!

Hope that makes sense, it was really easy. I had to use the tip of my scissors around the curves to help feed the excess fabric under the foot from the hem, but it fed quite nicely.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks CJ, sounds simple enough!


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

For Angie & Stitch - Photobucket has the ability to resize photos to avatar size.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can get those clips with springs for ironing board covers? I use to have some but don't know what happened to them. They hooked underneath to keep the sides nice and tight. Had hooks on each side with a spring in the middle.

CJ... your cover looks amazing. Love the fabric.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Mosepijo, if you make a new cover with a drawstring you won't need the clips, you can just pull it snug with the string.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Love it love it love it... I better make a new one right now... I'm jealous


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

mosepijo said:


> Does anyone know where you can get those clips with springs for ironing board covers? I use to have some but don't know what happened to them. They hooked underneath to keep the sides nice and tight. Had hooks on each side with a spring in the middle.
> 
> CJ... your cover looks amazing. Love the fabric.


Lo and behold I ran across these this morning while looking for a 1/4 inch foot for my "new" Singer.

Ironing board clips


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

CJ I check out the clip site. I found something like that at walmart to hold the fitted sheets on the bed. Just a thought.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)




----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My cover is ---well --- BAD for lack of a nicer term... and I have been thinking about making a new one for awhile. So, thanx for the push! You make it sound real easy.
Now, I am wondering, did you put some padding in there? I was thinking about putting in a layer of batting, because I have a really cheap ironing board that has some sort of holes in it, making it 'rough' to iron on.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

CJ, isn't that the fabric you made curtains and pillows or something out of for the downstairs? I remember seeing pics.. it's really nice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you and yes it is the same fabric. It's the central "theme" fabric I've used here and there throughout the house. There's not a lot of it in any one room, (except my sewing room!) but a bit everywhere 

Bathroom towels all have this fabric band on them:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

CJ and others, for future referance, when you have to sew a hem around a curve. You can zig zag over a heavy thread and then pull it to cause the fabric to gather then sew down what ever size hem you want.

I learned that little trick when I worked in California at a interior design shop. When we made bed coverlets that had the rounded corners to make hemming the corners easier that's what we did.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

wow that is one need cover that you made I like it..


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ - I love it! How talented you are.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ruby what a great tip! Thank you for sharing it, tips like that I what I need when it comes to sewing!



Ruby said:


> CJ and others, for future referance, when you have to sew a hem around a curve. You can zig zag over a heavy thread and then pull it to cause the fabric to gather then sew down what ever size hem you want.
> 
> I learned that little trick when I worked in California at a interior design shop. When we made bed coverlets that had the rounded corners to make hemming the corners easier that's what we did.


----------

